

Spyjax: Using a:visited to test your history (2007) - diamondhead
http://ajaxian.com/archives/spyjax-using-avisited-to-test-your-history

======
joshfraser
Spyjax doesn't work in modern browsers anymore after all the major vendors
plugged the hole. That's why people are resorting to the timing method
instead.

------
mike-cardwell
This trick still works:

[https://grepular.com/Abusing_HTTP_Status_Codes_to_Expose_Pri...](https://grepular.com/Abusing_HTTP_Status_Codes_to_Expose_Private_Information)

Although, the Google test on that particular page is currently not working.

